# Where to kayak near Cherokee county?



## vaindioux (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi

I am mostly looking for calm waters, like ponds or reservoirs. 1 and 1/2 hour ride each way either direction from Canton.
I don't need your secret holes or big bass waters, I love to discover for myself and catch whatever wants to bite.
It all goes back in the water after a picture anyway.
Please send PM if you need too.
I went to the Chattahoochee river today in a recommended quiet spot and didn't like it, it still moved too much for fishing.

Thanks so much

Patrick


----------



## ZachYak (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Patrick!

There are a ton of nice spots in Cherokee County.  One "River" thats not really much of a river is Rope Mill Park in Woodstock.  http://www.woodstockga.gov/index.aspx?NID=307

Of course there is Lake Allatoona, but i'm sure you know as well as I do that between Memorial Day and Labor day its far from smooth waters for a kayak.

Two other reservoirs near by are Hollis Q Lathem in the north part of Cherokee County.  For more info on that Lake check this link out: http://www.georgiakayakfishing.com/9.html

Also, in Cobb county there is Lake Acworth.  http://www.georgiakayakfishing.com/37.html


Check with your friends so see if any of them live in neighborhoods with a pond that allow private boats.  They can probably get you a guest pass.  I've had really great days doing that.


----------



## vaindioux (Apr 26, 2010)

ZachYak said:


> Hey Patrick!
> 
> There are a ton of nice spots in Cherokee County.  One "River" thats not really much of a river is Rope Mill Park in Woodstock.  http://www.woodstockga.gov/index.aspx?NID=307
> 
> ...



Zach

I do know Rope mill park and that's where I tried my newly purchased kayak last week.
Can you tell me something?
If I go left under the I575 bridge towards the lake, what is there?
How far is the lake?Is there any sort of dam, cliff (As stupid as that sounds) or danger? Is it easy to paddle back towards the Rope mill park?

I don't know the Hollis Q reservoir and welcome the suggestion, I love new waters to discover.
I have driven by lake Acworth in the past and forgot about that option, thanks.
Good tip on asking for private access to co-workers and friends.
If I get a good tip I will PM and share with you too.

Anybody else want to shime in?

Thanks so much 

Patrick


----------



## ZachYak (Apr 26, 2010)

Basically once you go "down stream" of 575 you're in the lake.  The river widens and slows.  There's no hazards of any kind to worry about.  

As far as getting back, it really depends on when you go.  I normally go there from spring to early fall and i've never considered the paddle back up to the park to be that difficult.  If you went in the winter though, lake's water level is lower and then you're dealing with more of the river current and it is more difficult.

Take baby steps though, you'll be surprised at how you build up conditioning on a kayak and you'll become more and more comfortable with going longer distances.  

I'll be in Woodstock for a good bit of May through mid august -- let's go wet a line some time!


----------



## ZachYak (Apr 26, 2010)

BTW
Hollis Q Lathem is a pretty sweet park -- full of standing timber and hungry bass.  The average size of fish are pretty small but its a great numbers lake.  Also be sure to check out this article before you go!
http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=107


----------



## vaindioux (Apr 26, 2010)

Zach

Yes I do feel good about paddling already. It's later on when I get home that my arms hurt.LOL!
I love Hollis Q Lathem already and checked the GON article out.
Hopefully we'll get to fish sometimes, it would be fun.

Thanks

Patrick


----------



## ZachYak (Apr 26, 2010)

My pleasure man!  Check your PMs!


----------



## Gitterdone (Apr 27, 2010)

Try carters lake.I see kayakers there all the time.Lots of boat ramps,lots of creeks and not much boat traffic.Thats why I fish there,I hate to rock and roll all day and fishing is good.


----------



## jackherber (Apr 27, 2010)

If you're familiar with the Etowah above "Toona" there is a small side creek a couple of miles upstream from Knox bridge. It is on the left as you go upstream. I have (slowly) trolled up that stream with my Tracker for what seemed like a couple of miles but for shear beauty and solitude you can't beat it. Overhanging trees form a canopy over many areas. and yeah, there are fish back there. Much better water for a "Yak" than my boat. And you have the advantage that the trip home is with the current.


----------



## vaindioux (Apr 27, 2010)

Gitterdone said:


> Try carters lake.I see kayakers there all the time.Lots of boat ramps,lots of creeks and not much boat traffic.Thats why I fish there,I hate to rock and roll all day and fishing is good.



Hi

I haven't been up there in a while, beautiful lake, very deep.
I caught a huge spotted bass once right at a boat ramp with a large spoon.
I will go check it out with the kayak.

Thanks

Patrick


----------



## vaindioux (Apr 27, 2010)

jackherber said:


> If you're familiar with the Etowah above "Toona" there is a small side creek a couple of miles upstream from Knox bridge. It is on the left as you go upstream. I have (slowly) trolled up that stream with my Tracker for what seemed like a couple of miles but for shear beauty and solitude you can't beat it. Overhanging trees form a canopy over many areas. and yeah, there are fish back there. Much better water for a "Yak" than my boat. And you have the advantage that the trip home is with the current.



Jack

I appreciate the tip, it's very close to home actually, I will check it out this week-end.

Thanks so much

Patrick


----------



## JigNchunk (Apr 28, 2010)

jackherber said:


> If you're familiar with the Etowah above "Toona" there is a small side creek a couple of miles upstream from Knox bridge. It is on the left as you go upstream. I have (slowly) trolled up that stream with my Tracker for what seemed like a couple of miles but for shear beauty and solitude you can't beat it. Overhanging trees form a canopy over many areas. and yeah, there are fish back there. Much better water for a "Yak" than my boat. And you have the advantage that the trip home is with the current.



The creek mentioned is shoal creek. It is about a mile upstream from Knox Bridge boat ramp on the the left. It is a nice deep nlong creek and you can go 1-2 miles up it. the is a an old chimney that was used to make cannon balls about a mile up the creek on the left. Fish can be reaaly good up there also with a small jig like a bitsy bug or casting a small spinnerbait.


----------



## vaindioux (Apr 29, 2010)

JigNchunk

Thanks for the extra tips on the shoal creek spot.

Patrick


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 29, 2010)

ZachYak said:


> BTW
> Hollis Q Lathem is a pretty sweet park -- full of standing timber and hungry bass.  The average size of fish are pretty small but its a great numbers lake.  Also be sure to check out this article before you go!
> http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=107



A good read on latham, but I have never seen no shad in the lake.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 4, 2010)

*Paddling resource*

This book is awesome.

http://www.menasharidge.com/product.php?productid=16215


----------



## vaindioux (May 5, 2010)

*Book*

Ted

Do you have this book?
The review seem to say it focuses on whitewater kayaking.
Does it focus on fishermen too?

Thanks for the tip

Patrick


----------



## krusty (May 5, 2010)

2nd the recommendation on that book.  I wouldn't say it focuses on fishing, but it lays out the rivers pretty well.  Places you can put in and take out, distances between those points, and maps......  Also points out things of interest along the way as well as rating the stretches of river in paddling difficulty.  Nice book to have for a reference when planning a trip.


----------



## earl (May 5, 2010)

JigNchunk said:


> The creek mentioned is shoal creek. It is about a mile upstream from Knox Bridge boat ramp on the the left. It is a nice deep nlong creek and you can go 1-2 miles up it. the is a an old chimney that was used to make cannon balls about a mile up the creek on the left. Fish can be reaaly good up there also with a small jig like a bitsy bug or casting a small spinnerbait.




You can put in Shoal Creek where it crosses 108 and float downstream to Knox Bridge  in a kayak.


----------



## vaindioux (May 5, 2010)

Thank-you guys, I appreciate all the help.

Patrick


----------



## Browning1 (May 23, 2020)

Just got back from Etowah. Put in at shoal creek at 108 down to Knox bridge. Beautiful creek but trees down across all over. Had to pull kayak out on bank or push over probably 8-9 downed trees. Took about 7.5 hrs. Caught several bass and dozen or so bream. Bring a rope to drag kayak And lower back in creek if you go.


----------



## bfriendly (May 24, 2020)

Allatoona is way up right now so you could Go way back into Clark’s creek area too.


----------

